# NBT Evo Bricked - Only flashable in car via UDS



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Hi all,

here i´m with a new problem. This time i think i realy f***** up and bricked my HU. I had an retrofited NBT Evo in my F20. An GPS model from an G30.
I received the HU precoded for plug&play. Came with iLevel 18-07 so i think it was prepared with HUTool 2.6.
For a while know i had some issues with the HU:

Sometimes not starting/refreshing Connected drive Services like weather/rtti until i turn off ignition and lock car
Ista permanently showing SDARS Error
HU won´t connect to my Android Smartphone until i reboot Headunit

Some forum members and a BMW dealership told me that this is an softwarebug and i had to reflash/update the HU to get rid of these issues.

Therefore i went ahead and updated my HU to 20-07. Esys took about 1h 20min for the full flash and threw no errors.
After a reboot the screen stayed black. Since car also has a G30 10,25 screen installed, i read cafd, changend fdl to 10,25 touch and id6_light and coded it. Still the screen was black.
i startet ISTA and read DTCs. Found the error "B7F8F7 HU-H: software manipulation". checked measurement plan and it said i should recode HU, so i did the steps above again but still no difference. Could erase DTC but it would pop again after a few seconds. So i thought "maybe just flash again, similar things already happened" (had some other ECUs like REM/ICAM2 that i had to flash two times with current istep to make them work). 
Bootloader flashed within seconds without issues. swfl startet flashing and after a few seconds, esys froze, was set to "not responding" by windows and a few minutes later was closed. Rebooted my laptop, connected esys again restartet flashing process. this time without bootloader. the Step "preparing ECU for flash" took much longer this time before starting to flash SWFL. shortly after the start i realized it was much slower than before. A closer look revealed that it was flashing through UDS instead of ethernet/http. I stopped the flashing (it finished the current swfl before) and checked preferences. "deaktive HTTP" was unchecked and "Switchable ECU" was checked. Opened TAL-Editor, changed "preferredProtocol" to HTTP and startet flashing again. Still started flashing with UDS.
Checking psdz.log showd the Error "38000: ECU signaled that any ProgrammingPreCondition not fullfilled, but no further details provided from ECU!" 

Since i don´t have a garage and couldn´t leave my car unlocked for hours/days with my laptop in it and a power supply connected, i removed the HU and wanted to flash on bench with my ZGW2-8Sk (it has an build in Arduino to spam wake-up messages on CAN2).
This is the first time i tried to flash an HU on bench (did several other ECUs, Kombis, etc). Placed an CAN-Filter between HU and ZGW. Connected Ethernet
OABR ZGW(Blue Connector)
17 <----> 11
18 <----> 9
19 <----> 12
20 <----> 18
and also connected PIN29 in Quadlock to 12V+ with an 1kOhm resistor.

If i turn the powersupply on, i can connect to the ZGW with esys but reading ECUs will only show the ZGW and nothing else. (a also tried connecting 120Ohm resistors on both ends of CAN2)
The HU will always boot, no matter what´s connected. Even if i unplug everything and only connect 12V+GND, it will power up in flash mode.

that´s the point, where i´m stuck. How can i fix what i might have messed up? is it even fixable?


After some research i found that "B7F8F7 HU-H: software manipulation" might happen because of some kind of sanity check that has to be removed via ssh. I think seller also changed HWEL to 2FC2 since Tool32 shows "NBT EVO id5 (no GPS)" while it has an gps connector. i tried to contact the seller before updating but the only answer i got was "why update the HU?" and no further messages.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tuerkay said:


> After some research i found that "B7F8F7 HU-H: software manipulation" might happen because of some kind of sanity check that has to be removed via ssh. I think seller also changed HWEL to 2FC2 since Tool32 shows "NBT EVO id5 (no GPS)" while it has an gps connector. i tried to contact the seller before updating but the only answer i got was "why update the HU?" and no further messages.


Error is because HU was activated with HUTool by Patching HU, and loading non-OEM FSC Codes, and when you flashed HU, patch was removed, but not the non-OEM FSC Codes. Simple solution is to patch Head Unit again and load a new set of non-OEM FSC Codes, although HUTool will no longer work in new firmware, so you need ENET Cable solution.

I have no idea issue is with Flash failing on reflash or how to flash on bench.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> Error is because HU was activated with HUTool by Patching HU, and loading non-OEM FSC Codes, and when you flashed HU, patch was removed, but not the non-OEM FSC Codes. Simple solution is to patch Head Unit again and load a new set of non-OEM FSC Codes, although HUTool will no longer work in new firmware, so you need ENET Cable solution.
> 
> I have no idea issue is with Flash failing on reflash or how to flash on bench.


i bought a new FSC pack to load with featuer installer. did that before i tried the second flash.
placed the HU back in my car. No CP or anything else. only error in Tool32 is "SDARS Transportmodus aktiv". tried flashing with differend esys versions. always starts in UDS.

did i miss something on my bench setup?
does HU need different wakeup messages than ZGW?
is OABR connected correct?

btw: i can ping the HU if it is connected to car and fem_gw


----------



## kubax86 (Mar 29, 2018)

Try to connect directly to 169.254.199.99 and flash it.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

When you loaded new FSC Codes, you should not have loaded 6F Sat Radio (SDARS) FSC Code, which is for SirusXM Sat Radio, which is only US Hardware.

Use Tool32 for "nbtevo.prg" for "steuern_routine "and in the Argument Wizard there is a "SDARS_ACTIVATION" argument. Running it with 'EIN' ('On' in German') should fix SDARS Transport Error.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

kubax86 said:


> Try to connect directly to 169.254.199.99 and flash it.


In car or bench? On Bench, ZGW doesn´t show NBT2 and i also can´t ping it.
if in car, Target connection type "Gateway" or "_DIRECT"?
And Interface i guess "ICOM/Ethernet" to tcp://169.254.199.99:50160?



shawnsheridan said:


> When you loaded new FSC Codes, you should not have loaded 6F Sat Radio (SDARS) FSC Code, which is for SirusXM Sat Radio, which is only US Hardware.
> 
> Use Tool32 for "nbtevo.prg" for "steuern_routine "and in the Argument Wizard there is a "SDARS_ACTIVATION" argument. Running it with 'EIN' ('On' in German') should fix SDARS Transport Error.


i couldn´t chose which FSC to load in "Feature Installer". it just loaded every FSC...
i tried the tool32 method on the old istep without success. Always saying "Ecu_out_of_range".

i opened the HU and just realised it´s not an G30 series like the seller said but an F20 with soldered GPS connector...
this HU is getting sketchier as time passes


----------



## babyk (Sep 12, 2013)

give me Teamviewer ID and PW

I try to fix it out of flash mode


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

i wanna thank babyk for his attempt to help me. tried different ways but sadly none worked because of a bad VPN connection on my system...


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Got my bench setup working. While other ECUs worked with my arduino wake-up, the EVO needed a sketch modification.
i bit the bullet and startet flashing via UDS. Since only SWFL was missing, surprisingly everything flashed within 1h 20min.
Evo got out of flashmode and booted. Screen stayed black, so i started ISTA and checked DTCs. Again, the "software manipulation" kicked in and blocked any user input.
with the ECU test in ista, i could make the screen image visible so the headunit itself seems to boot and work.

i checked FSC status with FemtoEvo and all FSCs are either rejected or unavailable.
also the "ident: " line is empty.

will reloading the FSCs with "Feature installer" fix the Software manipulation error or could there be any other reason? (before my big messup, i also loaded new FSCs and still hat this error)
Like written before, it is an F20 HU with a soldered GPS connector and i don´t know if this could be the reason for this error.

SDARS Error still appears, even with 6F Unavailable.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

The Unavailable ones are normal. The Rejected ones are a problem. Feature installer install should have fixed.

You will always have Software manipulation so long as Head Unit is patched and using non OEM FSC Codes.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

Didn´t have this Error showing up with the fake FSCs and patch from HUTool 2.6.
i`m currently waiting for a coder that offered to deactivate the Sanity Check to see, if human inputs will work again.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Tuerkay said:


> Didn´t have this Error showing up with the fake FSCs and patch from HUTool 2.6.
> i`m currently waiting for a coder that offered to deactivate the Sanity Check to see, if human inputs will work again.


This error will always be present is EVO is patched, whether its HUTool, Feature Installer, or FEM2EVO.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

It´s not like i don´t believe you. is there a way to hide this error? like i said, before i was on 18-07 and no tool (ISTA, Tool32, AiCoder etc) showed this error. If the error doesn´t influance the functionlity, i don´t realy care if the error pops up. The BT-Antenna error also didn´t bother me. 

i loaded the new FSCs with Featuere Installer. This time i received a set without 6F, 9E, 9F. FSCs are accepted. Still have SDARS error.
Managed to make the Start screen visible on iDrive. also activated the Touch Indicator with Tool32. Touch is recogniced but the menu navigation won´t move.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

BMW AG added the Software manipulation. It used to not exist. No way to hide it. 

If you have ECE Head Unit without SDARS Tuner, and do not load 6F Sat Radio FSC Code, and do not have Option 693 Preparation Sat Tuner or 655 Sat Tuner in FA, then you should not have any issue with SDRAS error.


----------



## Tuerkay (Sep 26, 2020)

shawnsheridan said:


> BMW AG added the Software manipulation. It used to not exist. No way to hide it.


ok that would explain, why it apperead after the update.



shawnsheridan said:


> If you have ECE Head Unit without SDARS Tuner, and do not load 6F Sat Radio FSC Code, and do not have Option 693 Preparation Sat Tuner or 655 Sat Tuner in FA, then you should not have any issue with SDRAS error.


yeah that´s kinda strange. It is an ECE unit (according to Tool32 NBTevo ECE 10 ID5), has no SDARS Module (have opened the HU), no FSC 6F loaded and no 693/655 in FA.


----------



## hhhhwwww (May 7, 2021)

Collect.


----------



## p10xx2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Hi,


I am a quite 'silent´ participant in this forum. I own a 520d F10 2015 Spain.Much to learn, not too much to share as my knowledge is limited; then I prefer not making noise.

This thread started with "I am f...d!" and I am, too. I beg to anyone that could help me solve my idrive bricked(?) issue.
I made the mistake of playing with Carly and everything went well until I connected the idrive ECU. Believe me that I just read the ECU and made the first backup, then reenter, read again and it failed. Since then, no connection with this ECU and the backup copy demonstrates to be useless. Theoretically I wrote nothing in idrive but the result is it must be bricked. I sent my car to revision in BMW and there is no record of the operation made in idrive so I suppose it also failed to them. Can anyone give me some advice?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

p10xx2 said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I am a quite 'silent´ participant in this forum. I own a 520d F10 2015 Spain.Much to learn, not too much to share as my knowledge is limited; then I prefer not making noise.
> ...


What Head Unit? HU_NBT2 EVO?

What happens when you Right Click on Head Unit ECU and select Code in E-Sys?


----------



## p10xx2 (Nov 3, 2021)

Not sure. I have to check.
Never used E-Sys. I will start from scratch as I have nothing to lose. Enet Cable, software, tutorials... I tried to configure all this stuff years ago but abandoned just to avoid risks... (Look now). Recently, I opted for Carly; bad choice. 
My concern now is that iDrive still looks functional. I now have a new chance to leave it in black.
By the way, I installed a chinese Carplay/Android Auto which works perfectly. Just for your records in case this may interfere with E-Sys.

I appreciate very much your response. A direct response from 'The Boss' is comforting. I will come back when I have done my homework. Due to my obligations it may mean weeks...

Sincere thanks. Muchisimas gracias.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

p10xx2 said:


> Not sure. I have to check.
> Never used E-Sys. I will start from scratch as I have nothing to lose. Enet Cable, software, tutorials... I tried to configure all this stuff years ago but abandoned just to avoid risks... (Look now). Recently, I opted for Carly; bad choice.
> My concern now is that iDrive still looks functional. I now have a new chance to leave it in black.
> By the way, I installed a chinese Carplay/Android Auto which works perfectly. Just for your records in case this may interfere with E-Sys.
> ...


PM sent.


----------

